# I'm back!!



## 40sCutest (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey everyone, I'm back in action again.

I fell out a little bit after being so busy and have (ironically enough) a few medical issues. Still I'm back. I know you all missed me.


In reality I know that most of you probably came around since I've been here or don't remember me at all so my name is Danielle, I'm 17, darn cute if I do say so myslef, and a volunteer EMT in Delco, PA.


If you didn't miss me before, soon you'll find out what you were missing.


----------



## VinBin (Dec 13, 2005)

40sCutest said:
			
		

> I'm 17, darn cute if I do say so myslef, and a volunteer EMT in Delco, PA.


 
I see...:thinking:


----------



## coloradoemt (Dec 13, 2005)

Ok then... Well welcome back...


----------



## emtff99 (Dec 13, 2005)

*Welcome back & this time stay awhile ok? LOL:shades_smile: *


			
				40sCutest said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I'm back in action again.
> 
> I fell out a little bit after being so busy and have (ironically enough) a few medical issues. Still I'm back. I know you all missed me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 14, 2005)

Wow....and shes modest!!!!

*grin*


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 14, 2005)

Modesty is over rated... Confidence, however, is priceless!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

:sarcastic: 

Seems more like she is promoting herself, but hey, I'm the newbie here.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 14, 2005)

Naaa...she can't be promoting herself...she's to young....

even for you JON!!! :nerd: :shades_smile: 


Unless of course shes turning 18 soon...


Either way...glad your back. :star:


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

Well true, and I am just amazed that a state would allow someone under 18 to be an EMT, after all I had to wait til I was 18 to test. ( lucky me my test was 5 days after my 18th B-day)


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 14, 2005)

In PA, for some reason, they cert at 16. It's wierd I know, and I always understand when it makes people uncomfortable. I wouldn't trust some 16 y/o kid with my life. But then I remember how hard EMT school was and that I'm the only 16 year old kid that passed, and some 30 something adults didn't, so I must have some kind of ability.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

We recently had an issue in our state with a 16y/o driving a bus at the vol squad and Osha and the dept of labor said it was a BIG no no, and that the dept would be liable if the kid had a wreck driving the truck in a hazardous job. the feds had a duck fit when they found out he was 16 and actively invovled in emergency care. It was in the papers and everything, really made a big stink.


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 14, 2005)

We aren't aloufd to drive until we're 21 and have EVOC, but I'm scared of driving anyway. And before we turn 18 we need to be with another "more expiriences" individual. I.E. no way can a 16 and 17y/o be running around "saving people"


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 14, 2005)

emt class hard??

maybe for a monkey untrained, and even then monkies are pretty smart....

Or maybe im just over confident...you go through the training and get a certificate.. the class is not whats hard Its the national registry.

But No doubt down here its 18 years old so its odd to hear they allow a 16yo whose possibly still in school even down here in our HS they have "Atec" in the midlands and you have to be caught up on grades, even then to do the nursing you have to be 17 to start and 18 to be certified as an LPN

Amazing how state laws vary


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

Thats good to know, because we have a group of 18-20 yr old people we just hired and I dont know how they passed the test, 2 of them didnt even remember how to do adult cpr and use the bvm! Of course you arent working for us so I cant evaluate your skills and knowledge.
:lightbulb:


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

Celtictigeress said:
			
		

> emt class hard??
> 
> maybe for a monkey untrained, and even then monkies are pretty smart....
> 
> ...


  Its amazing how well our state governements communicate. God Bless this country we live in, and all the poloticians who are ruining more every day.


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 14, 2005)

You guys are harsh on kids!  


Well *MY* class was hard. I took EMT classes at night and went to highschool during the day, as well as keeping a job. I'm sure doing it now, since I'm older and more mature and have less to do and blah blah blah, it would be easier. Still I maintain that I deserve a lot of credit... and that I rock.


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

I will give you credit, but I also went to high school during the day and took my class at night, and I managed to keep a 3.5 in school and finished my basic class with an avg or 98.9%.  I passed my state test with a 95%.  I know it is hard, but the ones who are truely dedicated will pass every time.  And as far as 40s rocking, I wouldnt know, I am not in a position to say who rocks, as again, I am the newbie here.


----------



## VinBin (Dec 14, 2005)

40sCutest said:
			
		

> In PA, for some reason, they cert at 16. It's wierd I know, and I always understand when it makes people uncomfortable. I wouldn't trust some 16 y/o kid with my life. But then I remember how hard EMT school was and that I'm the only 16 year old kid that passed, and some 30 something adults didn't, so I must have some kind of ability.


 
EMT class is one of those classes that doesnt require too much out of class studying to pass, you just have to know what to study and really involve yourself in lecture and pretty much memorize the practicals. I took the class and passed practicals and nationals when I was 17, but they held my license until I turned 18 though. 

Anyway 40sCutest you have to understand that most of the time WE HAD IT EASY compared to the rest of the crowd that took the class. There are many able adults that just couldnt do it because they had kids, a full time job and payments to worry about and didnt have the time or money to spend 8-16 hours a week on becoming an EMT. I had to take myself away from seeing it as they were stupid/unable (although there are a very small # of those) and more towards they just dont have as much time to devote to EMS.

Im not taking away from what you have accomplished so far...dont take it as that...


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

Vin hit the nail right on the head... I am not downplaying anyone who was under the age of 21 when they got their ticket, I am just saying that its surprising that the minimum age isnt an across the board thing.  This all goes back to politics and politicians.  I hope that young people continue to join our wonderful yet underpaid profession, otherwise in the next 5 to 10 years alot of people are going to be screwed and wonder why the ambulance hasnt made it to them yet when they called 911 an hour ago.


----------



## emtbuff (Dec 14, 2005)

In Iowa we can take the EMT class when we are 17 and test.  I know since our ambulance is owned by the city we have to be 18 to drive.  As for EVOC we train alittle bit but we don't really take a class.

I am one of those that took the class while I was a senior in high school and passed the regular high school classes.  I took the class at night also.  So it was a lot of studying :nerd:  but it worked well.  Lots of studying during lunch hours tust me there were some people that thought the book was kinda intresting with all the nice picture; ) .  And any down time in other classes. 

I'm am also a young one for my classes all together.  I was 17 and I'm now teaching EMTB classes and having a blast


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 14, 2005)

Wasnt' there something on Discovery Channel a while back about 6-8 high school kids who had their EMT license and were actively working as EMT's on the local ambulance?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 14, 2005)

For all of you that are in easy EMT classes I applaud you.  The course I took is notoriously hard.  The instructors make the class, the practicle exams, and the written exams all as hard if not harder than the National Registry, and for good reason.

I busted my butt did very well, but the class was by no means a cake walk.

And when I went and took my National Registry (albeit a little long after finishing), I looked at the Exam and was like "I KNOW THIS!"

I am happy they make it that hard, but it still doesn't make the head of the program any less of an ***.


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 14, 2005)

Either way we are all simply awesome.

Helping people, volunteer or otherwise is really great, and it's people like you guys that remind me that I don't hate everyone else. Usually.

:lightbulb: Our ages and obstacles are great things to aknowledge sometimes, but nothing to dwell on. 

:rose:


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes we are all are special in our own ways, and we need to remember to continue to promote each others continuing education and professional development in the EMS field.  If we can get the community to recognize the value and importance of EMS who knows where our careers could land us.


----------



## Jon (Dec 14, 2005)

40sCutest said:
			
		

> We aren't aloufd to drive until we're 21 and have EVOC, but I'm scared of driving anyway. And before we turn 18 we need to be with another "more expiriences" individual. I.E. no way can a 16 and 17y/o be running around "saving people"


PA - you can be a "secondary" provider at 16, under supervision of an 18+ EMT. You must be 18+EVOC to drive the ECNALUBMA.

Jon


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 14, 2005)

WOW someone can spell ambulance just like it is on the hood of the truck!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 14, 2005)

For the hard concept

I worked 40hours plus on call for the State ie trooper...was taking classes EMT and managing to take college classes


Im not one of those that has kids however... thankfully But the class to me was a cakewalk I was merely surprised that you can work at 16 on it.... SC here the laws are a little stricter in healthcare but you know how the government is...and sc has a bunch of rednecked individuals..... some of the cops I worked with had no buisness carrying a gun, much less a LOADED one...

I swear one of these days someone on the dept will shoot themselves in the leg due to improper discharging of a firearm

when they do Ill send the link to you guys


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 14, 2005)

btw

we had one chick in MY class that was a nurse a NURSE... she didnt even get past CPR and AED


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 15, 2005)

Now there is a surprise, a nurse that cant do cpr and work an aed.  This is why our state wont let nurses challenge the paramedic test unless they have 3 years ER experience under their belt.  Plus they have to be recommended by the EMS service's traininig and medical director on the initial test application.  I know that alot of younger people are looking into an exciting career in EMS, I just dont want EMS to suffer from some youngsters poor judgement, and we all know that the brain isnt fully developed until 19 or 20.  With that being said, I encourage anyone 16 and up to start out by becoming a NREMT-First Responder and getting a feel for the whole EMS way of thinking, and it will also give you a leg up on the basic test as they use the same assessment check sheets.

As a side note : Good luck today CelticTigress with your practical test, and let me know how things go.

To all the rest of you: Have a wonderful day, I know I wont thanks to mother nature and our half inch of ice!


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 15, 2005)

Here you have to be 18 to work on ECNALUBMA and when I was in the NH the Charge nurse admitted to me that she didnt have CPR and there was no AED on the premises. My jaw hit the floor being fresh out of EMT school. I thought all healthcare workers (minus those lab folks) had to have CPR. Guess not.

-CP


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 15, 2005)

Well  I am  just  glad that young people  want to become EMT's and Paramedics.  We all need to make sure  the new people are trained right so that when we are in the retirement home they know how to treat us old  geezers!


----------



## VinBin (Dec 15, 2005)

yes ffemt1764, seeing your 10 years older than me, when Im young and vibrant at 58, Ill take your old 68 year old geezer body to the hospital...


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 15, 2005)

Well VinBin and ffemt1764, seeing as I'm younger than both of you, you both better hope I'm still nice when I am dealing with you geezers!!


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 15, 2005)

*DIES* your younger then me too by a few years..wanna work together and deal with the old timers???

*Props feet up*Anyone 25 and up is "Old" Ha Ha joking

Onm a brighter note I know a nurse..that didnt know her material... she wound up quitting I think when we had gotten into Intubation

Just up and didnt come back


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 15, 2005)

Celtictigeress said:
			
		

> *Props feet up*Anyone 25 and up is "Old" Ha Ha joking



HEY, I resemble that comment. :cry:


; )


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 15, 2005)

Ok  looks like I have started some old v. young stuff here.  For the record 28 is not old!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 15, 2005)

But 36 is. :stormy:


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 15, 2005)

No, 36 is seasoned. We have a medic here who has been doing this for 25 yrs, he was the dept's first medic, and has been here ever since. He's in his late 50's now and he doesnt think hes old!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Dec 15, 2005)

Nice back pedal there...but don't worry, I'm not sensitive about my age.  I figure I've earned it.


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 15, 2005)

Well I think that it's great for people to be older than I am and still be in this field. I hope I don't get burnt out by then! :sarcastic:


----------



## VinBin (Dec 15, 2005)

you thinking about college 40scutest?


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 15, 2005)

why of course!!

I'm actually really torn on that peticular subject right this very moment.:thinking:


----------



## VinBin (Dec 15, 2005)

If your willing to make a few sacrificies and find the right college with good resources around it, you can probably do both...Big cities are probably best(Im not sure where your thinking of going), here in St. Louis there are so many places for EMS work and training that finding one to fit my schedule is easy...


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 15, 2005)

It's a nice idea and all but that's super far from me. 
I live in Pa, and I kind of like this state. Plus it will be cheaper for me to go here, at least for my bachelor's.

I'm not going to school for this field anymore anyway. EMT is good enough for me for now.

I want to be a psychologist... HAHAHA 

I make myself giggle. But still, psychology is my major, EMS was a hobby and I hope to use it to halp pay for school.

The main school I'm considering is like 20 minutes from Erie.


----------



## VinBin (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh...I wasnt implying you should go to a school in St. Louis, I meant "big cities" in general...  
I dont think there is anything wrong with using EMS as a springboard, I plan on working a few years after college as a Paramedic, and then going to Med School...

Anyone else here plan on moving to other careers after EMS?


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 15, 2005)

What do you think your focus in Med school would be?

I have a friend going to be a cardiac surgeon... she hopes...


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 15, 2005)

Im working on my BA in Criminal Justice...

I will be getting back into Law Enforcement back on the K9 unit a few years down the road My Main goal is to push for CSI Did the K9 but after my Partner was shot I withdrew


started working on EMS, going to use it to pay for college I found a cheaper way to go and with being a "Minority" and "Native" I have grants going for me
Princess if your going for your BA start with your Associates at a 2year college.. then move to 4year after your associates, Ive worked the math and it is WAY cheaper then going full out on BA Plus you get two differ degrees.. youll get your associates, then with the 4year get your BA... Its what my better half did for his BA in Aeronautical....he has the two degrees, now Im playing catch up *grin*


----------



## VinBin (Dec 15, 2005)

40sCutest said:
			
		

> What do you think your focus in Med school would be?
> 
> I have a friend going to be a cardiac surgeon... she hopes...


 
Id defenitely like to focus on some Emergency field...Im leaning towards Emergency Medicine and becoming Medical Director of County EMS or something...or Trauma Surgery...

Oh well, I have lots of time to decide, cant dwell on the future too much...

Celtic, were you there when your parter got shot? Hope they recovered...


----------



## Jon (Dec 16, 2005)

40sCutest said:
			
		

> why of course!!
> 
> I'm actually really torn on that peticular subject right this very moment.:thinking:


Come to West Chester.

You can run with WCU's QRS, as well as the local ambulance.... and you will only be 45 minutes or less from home.


Jon


----------



## Jon (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh..... and I'm 20..... I'm in the "gray area" of not being a teenager anymore, but not being old enough to get drunk, too.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah Vin I was

I shot the perp
My Partner was K9 He didnt make it, he was taken to a veterinary facility but the veest used to save his life was missed Either way what pissed me off is even after the guy tried to shoot me shot Shiek and I shot him
I still had to save his life... its a touchy subject I dont much get into but as a repeat NO I DID NOT SHOOT MY PARTNER though there was nothing anyone can do... so I went EMS I will work on my BA in Criminal finishing it up and who knows


----------



## Celtictigeress (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh and it wasnt Princess the initial post was too it was cutest heh, Im sorry about that..OMGS Jon is 20.. this means I get full rights to torment him! YESSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 16, 2005)

Well I have ambitions too.  My goal is to become filthy stinking rich ( the lotto people, not by working EMS) and buying a county and taking over its EMS operations and putting a rather nice little system together, and intergrate it with the fire service, since we all end up working together anyways why not combine budgets, join forces and provide the best possible care for everyone!  But in the meantime I guess I get my AHS in EMS and maybe get a BS in healthcare management.  But hey my main goal right now is to avoid the next snowstorm to hit the southeast.


----------



## CaptainPanic (Dec 16, 2005)

we are expecting snow Tues night I think - and so I AFTER I finally got all the mud and muck out of my truck from the dog trampling it all over my truck, It will snow again. Im housing him in the garage before it snows this time, because even though we got an inch by stretching it, it was still muddy. Grrr

Snow is fun but a pain in the *** to clean up!

-CP


----------



## FFEMT1764 (Dec 16, 2005)

Well we are still trying to clean up frm 3/4 of an inch of ice, trees everywhere, almost a million people in the area with no power...and I thought the power companies said they were prepared this year...so much for that thought.  I have a cat, so I have no muck to clean out of my suburban after this storm, just HUGE tree branches from the 50+ yr old oak trees!


----------



## 40sCutest (Dec 16, 2005)

Celtictigeress said:
			
		

> Oh and it wasnt Princess the initial post was too it was cutest heh, Im sorry about that..OMGS Jon is 20.. this means I get full rights to torment him! YESSSS!!!!!!!!


 
I guess I don't get to torment anyone huh?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Dec 16, 2005)

40sCutest said:
			
		

> I guess I don't get to torment anyone huh?


 

I'm sure the more, the better!


----------

